# Huge Hit from Mystery Bomber and Xavier_Chino



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

So I went to the mailbox today expecting a few packages.... but somehow I managed to only get 1 package... and it wasn't even one I was expecting.

It felt heavy for it's size, so I didn't think it was a bomb and there wasn't any ticking. So I was eager to see what it was, so I opened it up right there and BOOM!!! Tons of cigars....

to name a few...

Opus X xxx *i've been wanting one of these!*
2 NUb Cammies
Tat West Side *woot!*
Rocky Patel Fusion
5 Vegas Gold
A bunch of JR sticks. *I have no idea what they are. I think they are JR Alternatives.. but alternatives to what?.. they are a Box pressed Maduro*
And a bunch of random sticks...

The letter reads "Ryan, These are from someone else. Not sure if he wanted me to tell you. I through in a couple more. Hope you enjoy... Frank (Xavier_chino)"


So... who is the mystery bomber....???

And thanks for the sticks!!! I am really excited right now.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

sweet mystery hit!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Great bomb...hmmm mystery bomber I wonder who it is.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

A good mystery always keeps you on the end of your seat. This looks to be a good one.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

im blaming lew! lol

awesome hit though ryan enjoy the opus for sure!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Well the mystery bomber strikes again nice haul bro that will keep ya busy for a while!!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet mystery hit!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> im blaming lew! lol
> 
> awesome hit though ryan enjoy the opus for sure!


I don't think it was a "Don" kind of "Hit". (No DF's) But it is a great one !!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone ever had any of the JR blends?... me and a few friends are gonna light up a few tonight.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> I don't think it was a "Don" kind of "Hit". (No DF's) But it is a great one !!!


Maybe Lew will hit me later on this week.. lol.. that guy is INSANE.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

thats a good point gerry, especially since he likes to announce everything and scare everyone lol

ok im gonna go with paint then...

either way its an awesome hit and ryan let me know what you think of the jr blends


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Well done Mystery man!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice mystery bomb. Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> thats a good point gerry, especially since he likes to announce everything and scare everyone lol
> 
> ok im gonna go with paint then...
> 
> either way its an awesome hit and ryan let me know what you think of the jr blends


Sure thing... I'll post up a mini review in here tonight.


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Nice Hit*

:dribble:


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

It wasn't so much a mystery as I just didn't know if he wanted you to know, well he has no problem. The mad bomber was Ken (SmoknTaz),he bought the lot that you were interested in and I through in a couple more. hope you enjoy


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn, a double-fistful!

NICE!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice score. Couple of great BOTL's right there. Enjoy!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Hit


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice! The Tat looks particularly alluring.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Hit like you were punched in the eye. Nice smack down.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

OH WOW! Thanks a ton SmoknTaz!!!


Also... I tried out the J.R.s tonight with some friends. Sadly my pallet still has ill feelings for Maduros. I don't know what it is... I used to love them, but now I am not a huge fan. The stick was chocolaty and sweet.. but about 1'' into it, it got really bitter. Luckily my friends enjoyed them. I have been slowly introducing them to 'real' cigars *not grape Phillies lol* and they are starting to pick up on flavors and such. Also, I think with some time in the coolerdor these will mellow out and will perform better in the future. 

Thanks again


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Glad to see some one hit you hard Ryan.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

vivalanation734 said:


> OH WOW! Thanks a ton SmoknTaz!!!
> 
> Also... I tried out the J.R.s tonight with some friends. Sadly my pallet still has ill feelings for Maduros. I don't know what it is... I used to love them, but now I am not a huge fan. The stick was chocolaty and sweet.. but about 1'' into it, it got really bitter. Luckily my friends enjoyed them. I have been slowly introducing them to 'real' cigars *not grape Phillies lol* and they are starting to pick up on flavors and such. Also, I think with some time in the coolerdor these will mellow out and will perform better in the future.
> 
> Thanks again


Nice smack down Ryan. WTG guys. Hang in there w/the Maduro, ya kno what they say...once ya go dark, its no walk in the park...or something like that! I dont like ANY phillies either.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

ssuriano said:


> Glad to see some one hit you hard Ryan.


Thanks Sean. :biggrin:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

vivalanation734 said:


> OH WOW! Thanks a ton SmoknTaz!!!
> 
> Also... I tried out the J.R.s tonight with some friends. Sadly my pallet still has ill feelings for Maduros. I don't know what it is... I used to love them, but now I am not a huge fan. The stick was chocolaty and sweet.. but about 1'' into it, it got really bitter. Luckily my friends enjoyed them. I have been slowly introducing them to 'real' cigars *not grape Phillies lol* and they are starting to pick up on flavors and such. Also, I think with some time in the coolerdor these will mellow out and will perform better in the future.
> 
> Thanks again


No prob Ryan, I thought I take a couple off your wish list. Enjoy my brother.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

vivalanation734 said:


> Thanks Sean. :biggrin:


And don't you worry I haven't forgot what you did to me. Your time will come....:biggrin:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

ssuriano said:


> And don't you worry I haven't forgot what you did to me. Your time will come....:biggrin:


:brick::brick::brick:


----------

